# Die Rolle der Games-Presse beim Cyberpunk-Desaster



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[um vorab die vielleicht wichtigsten fragen zu klären: 
1. gibt es nicht schon mehr als genug cyberpunk-threads? definitiv. allerdings soll es hier nur oder zumindest in erster linie um das im titel genannten thema gehen. dass "cyberpunk 2077 bei euch total super läuft" und "konsoleros selbst dran schuld sind", dass sie noch auf den alten kisten spielen oä kommentare sind hier also eher nicht gefragt. das hatten wir wirklich alles schon x-fach. 
2. gehts hier nur speziell pcgames? keineswegs. große teile der games-presse sind gemeint. da wir hier aber nun einmal bei pcgames.de sind, dient mir die hiesige berichterstattung als beispiel. und bitte auch keine kommentare der art, dass "es halt um die klicks geht". dass pcgames und co. grundsätzlich darauf angewiesen sind, dürfte ohnehin jedem klar sein. wenn wir aber wirklich nur noch darauf abstellen, würde das von vornherein jegliche kritik obsolet machen. ]

fangen wir an mit einer kolumne von ex-pcgames'ler peter b, die ich hier auszugsweise zitieren werden. die kolumne trägt den schönen titel No Man's Sky und der Hype: Welche Lehren Spieler, Presse und Entwickler aus der Affäre ziehen sollten. die älteren werden sich erinnern: bei nms wurde uns in fast schon molyneux'esker art und weise - pun intended - das blaue vom himmel versprochen. was folgte war ernüchterung und ein gewaltiger shitstorm. das alles kam, wenn wir uns recht erinnern, doch nicht so ganz unerwartet. skeptische töne gabs vor release durchaus. gehört wurden sie nicht oder kaum. 

peter b. hierzu, durchaus reumütig: 



> Die Presse - und dazu gehört auch wir - verdingt sich in den Augen vieler enttäuschter Fans bereitwillig als Erfüllungsgehilfe der Publisher-Marketing-Maschinerie. Über Videos, Tweets und Interview-Phrasen wird teils unreflektiert berichtet oder - und das ist zwar verständlich, aber ebenfalls unschön - die Begeisterung der Community schwappt auf die Journalisten über und verführt diese zur Verwendung von Adjektiven wie "beeindruckend" und "genial". Spiele werden vorab als "Hit-Kandidaten" bezeichnet, oft auf Basis von Trailern oder von Publishern kontrollierten und oftmals stark eingeschränkten Präsentationen bestimmter, selektierter Bereiche. Freilich sind wir genau dazu ausgebildet, um dank Expertenwissen Spiele vorab zu bewerten und den Leuten da draußen ein Bild der kommenden Games zu vermitteln.
> 
> Der Produktjournalismus im Videospiele-Bereich hat freilich ein Problem: Redakteure und Magazine sind auf die Hersteller angewiesen, die vor Release komplette Kontrolle über Informationen, Gameplay-Videos oder spielbare Versionen haben. Um dennoch einen unbotmäßigen, für unsere Leser möglicherweise gefährlichen Hype einzudämmen oder zumindest kritisch zu beleuchten, müssen Journalisten also künftig noch genauer hinschauen. Auf hingetrickste In-Engine-Trailer, die als Gameplay verkauft werden. Auf offensichtlich geschönte Screenshots. Auf unrealistisch erscheinende Feature-Versprechungen.
> 
> ...



hat man diese vollkommen richtigen anregungen aufgenommen, und im falle von cyberpunk 2077 dementsprechend gehandelt? absolut nicht! wirklich genau dieselben fehler wurden auch wieder beim umgang mit cyberpunk 2077 gemacht. pcgames.de hat uns seit ankündigung mit knapp 500 news-meldungen bombardiert, geschätzte 90% davon in den vergangenen 3 jahren, logischerweise mit zunehmender frequenz. das würde keinen, auch mich nicht, großartig interessieren, hätte cyberpunk 2077 die riesigen erwartungen allumfassend erfüllt (dass es das zumindest bislang nicht hat, halte ich angesichts der entwicklungen inklusive verbannung aus dem ps store für gegeben). 

war abzusehen, dass es zu diesem desaster kommen würde? natürlich nicht. schon gar nicht in dieser wirklich extremen form. 
gab es indizien, dass da was im busche sein könnte? aber hallo, die gab es! schon vor einem knappen jahr setzte ein ziemlich großer polnischer youtuber das gerücht in die welt, dass cyberpunk 2077 auf den base-konsolen unter extremen performance-problemen leiden würde: "Niespielak says that the original Xbox One console is not powerful enough to run the game properly and apparently, Cyberpunk 2077 performance on the console is "extremely unsatisfactory". auch im wust der pcgames-news finden sich entsprechende meldungen: analyse? nö. einordnung? nö. recherche? nö.nachfrage? nö. . 

gerüchte sind jetzt natürlich eine sache. wirklich wild wurds dann ja erst mit der plötzlichen, extrem kurzfristigen verschiebung nach bereits erfolgter gold-meldung. da hätte man so langsam auf defcon 4 oder 3 hochstufen können. das war alles andere als üblich. - konsequenz? wieder keine. die investoren hatten übrigens nachgefragt und wurden - man kann es nicht anders sagen - mit einer glatten lüge abgespeist. 

aber weiter im text: der 10. dezember rückt näher. die review-codes trudeln in den redaktionen ein. mit im gepäck eine, wie man allenthalben hört, ungewöhnlich harte nda: vor release kompetent getestet werden konnte quasi nur die pc-version, da die konsolen-codes offenbar noch später verschickt wurden. noch besser: selbst aus der pc-version durfte bis zum release keine sekunde selbst produziertes bildmaterial gezeigt werden.  - defcon 2? mitnichten. der pc-test ging pünktlich zum release raus mit der von cdpr logischerweise erhofften (ob in der form verdienten, spielt hier keine rolle) top-wertung. 

wie stellt sich das nun dar? meine persönliche meinung, und beileibe nicht nur meine, ist, dass sich die redaktionen (beinahe durch die bank, keinesfalls nur pcgames!) von cdpr schlicht haben instrumentalisieren lassen. anstatt, was imo definitiv mindestens angebracht gewesen wäre, die leser ausdrücklich darauf hinzuweisen, dass die pc-version nicht repräsentativ ist, wurden konsolen-user bis nach release komplett im dunklen gelassen - mit den bekannten, gravierenden folgen. wenn es aber nicht ureigenste aufgabe des games-journalismus ist, spieler allumfassend über den launch den vielleicht meisterwarteten games mindestens mal dieses jahres aufzuklären; was denn bitteschön dann? dass man sich dieser hype-problematik bewusst war, zeigt ja peters kolumne. warum hat man sich dennoch, bei allem vorhandenen warnzeichen, zum willfährigen komplizen von cdprs durchaus durchschaubarer taktik gemacht?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie stellt sich das nun dar? meine persönliche meinung, und beileibe nicht nur meine, ist, dass sich die redaktionen (beinahe durch die bank, keinesfalls nur pcgames!) von cdpr schlicht haben instrumentalisieren lassen. anstatt, was imo definitiv mindestens angebracht gewesen wäre, die leser ausdrücklich darauf hinzuweisen, dass die pc-version nicht repräsentativ ist, wurden konsolen-user bis nach release komplett im dunklen gelassen - mit den bekannten, gravierenden folgen. wenn es aber nicht ureigenste aufgabe des games-journalismus ist, spieler allumfassend über den launch den vielleicht meisterwarteten games mindestens mal dieses jahres aufzuklären; was denn bitteschön dann? dass man sich dieser hype-problematik bewusst war, zeigt ja peters kolumne. warum hat man sich dennoch, bei allem vorhandenen warnzeichen, zum willfährigen komplizen von cdprs durchaus durchschaubarer taktik gemacht?


Ich finde Deine Schlussfolgerung falsch. Ja, es kann sein, dass manche durch den "Hype" das Spiel besser wahrnehmen als es vielleicht ist und bei manchen kleinen Fehlern ein Auge zudrücken, was sie nicht machen würden, wenn sie m Vorfeld über das Spiel rein gar nichts wüssten. 

Aber es muss jedem klar sein, dass die anderen, nicht getesteten Fassungen durchaus fehlerhaft bis hin zu komplett verbockt sein können, oder auch umgekehrt: Die getestete Fassung hat nervige Fehler, kriegt nen Abzug . aber die anderen Fassungen sind bei Release schon fehlerfrei. Darauf muss man aber nicht explizit hinweisen. Vor allem nicht, wenn der Publisher nicht dafür bekannt ist, schludrige Fassungen zu produzieren. 

Es kam auch oft genug schon vor, dass die Konsolenfassung ein Ergebnis X hatte und es dort keine gravierenden technischen Probleme gab, aber die PC-Version hatte etliche Bug und/oder die Grafik war selbst auf "max" nicht besser als auf Konsolen, obwohl sie an sich ja besser aussehen müsste, oder die Steuerung war unfassbar mies, so dass das Spiel am Ende maximal 0,7*X als Wertung verdient.

Dass ein Spiel so dreist "unoptimiert" rausgebracht wird, zumal von CDPR, haben selbst pessimistische Nörgel-Gamer nicht erwartet - wieso soll man dann also beim Test bitte fett dazuschreiben "Aber VOOOORSICHT - es geht nur um die PC-Version! Die Konsolenversion könnte alles zwischen 0 und 10 Punkten bekommen!" ? So zu tun, als hätte das "die Presse" nicht gemacht, WEIL sie "eingelullt" wurde, finde ich unsinnig. Bei keinem Spiel wird extra groß darauf hingewiesen, dass die Version für eine andere Plattform anders aussehen könnte - das ist nichts anderes als eine Binsenweisheit. Wer DAS als interessierter Gamer nicht weiß, der ist selbst schuld.


----------



## MrFob (22. Dezember 2020)

Also, ich finde bei der Frage, wie die Presse mit den Konsolenfassungen umgegangen ist muss man gerade PC Games schon in Schutz nehmen.
Immerhin sollte es da ja ddeutlich genug sein, oder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deutlicher kann man das eigentlich nicht machen. Klar, die Konsolen-Wertungen kamen erst 2=3 Tage nach der PC Wertung, aber wie du selbst schreibst, das lag auch einfach daran, dass auch die Versionen von CDPR selbst erst spaeter raus gingen und IIRC war das (PC) schon von Anfang an dabei gestanden. Wer dann nicht drauf schaut ist schon irgendwie selber schuld.

Auch, dass z.B. das Videomaterial zum Grossteil durch CDPR gestellt war wurde soweit ich mich erinnere erwaehnt.

Jetzt kann man sicher ueber die 10/10 fuer die PC Version als solche streiten aber das haben wir ja schon ausfuehrlich anderswo getan und ist auch nicht unbedingt Thema hier wenn ich den OP richtig verstehe.

Dass es im Vorfeld sehr viele News zu dem Titel gab liegt einfach daran, dass die News anscheinend auch viele interssiert hat und die deswegen geklickt wurden. und das die News jetzt nicht mehr skeptisch waren, naja, aufgrund irgendwelcher Pseudo-Schlussfolgerungen aus Verschiebungen und unbestaetigten Geruechten von polnischen Youtubern eine News zu machen, in der es heist "Vorsicht, das Spiel koennte schlecht werden" klingt im Nachhinein natuerlich toll, wenn ich aber jetzt im Oktober so eine News gelseen haette haette ich wahrscheinlich auch gedacht "Na da reimen sie sich aber mal wieder was zusammen". Insofern, zumindest bei PC Games (und abgesehen davon, dass die 10/10 selbst fuer die PC Version mMn vielleicht einen Punkt zu hoch ist aber das ist ja subjektiv) ist das mMn schon alles soweit in Ordnung gelaufen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. Januar 2021)

Reumütiger Peter, die Zweite:

https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/cyb...le-aus-dem-launch-lernen-sollten,3366336.html


----------



## Bonkic (27. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Reumütiger Peter, die Zweite:
> 
> https://www.gamestar.de/artikel/cyb...le-aus-dem-launch-lernen-sollten,3366336.html



ach, da schau her! 
danke für den link.
leider gs plus. hätte mich interessiert. 

dumm nur, dass die einsicht immer erst dann erfolgt, wenns eigentlich schon zu spät ist.
erst kritiklos abfeiern bis zum geht nicht mehr - und dann wundern, wenn doch nicht alles gold ist, was glänzt.
ich bleib dabei: die games-presse hat erneut völlig versagt. durch die bank. die anzeichen waren durchaus da, man _wollte_ sie nur nicht sehen.

{hatte den thread ehrlich gesagt schon längst wieder vergessen, da sich ja eh (fast) niemand dafür zu interessieren scheint.]


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Januar 2021)

Haben ich und andere ja auch schon kritisiert. Auch schon nach dem 10/10 Test hier. Die GS ist immerhin ein wenig zurück gerudert und hat abgewertet, allerdings zeigt gerade das deutlich, dass die Zeitschriften nach Hype und Fanerwartung werten und weniger nach tatsächlicher Qualität. PC Player und 4Player ergänzen sich da sogar, während die einen bei Triple A gerne die Fanboys ansprechen versuchen es die anderen mit den Hatern und bei Indie-Games wird dann das Bild gerne mal umgedreht. 

Dabei ist dieses Gebahren nun beileibe nichts neues. Fehler werden ignoriert und Spiele in den Himmel gelobt, damit die Zeitschrift keinen Shitstorm von wütenden Fans abbekommt. Es kann aber eben auch genau andersherum kommen, wenn die Spiele dann doch zu viele Bugs haben und / oder unvollständig sind, siehe damals eben Gothik 3.


----------



## Zybba (28. Januar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> {hatte den thread ehrlich gesagt schon längst wieder vergessen, da sich ja eh (fast) niemand dafür zu interessieren scheint.]


Durchaus ein sehr interessant Post!
Ich hatte ihn damals schlicht übersehen.


Warum das Spiel von PCGames eine 10/10 bekommen hat, ist mir aus professioneller, fachlicher Sicht schleierhaft.
10/10 heißt für mich: Es ist perfekt, das maximal mögliche optimal umgesetzt.
Klar, da ist auch das häufig diskutierte dumme Wertungssystem schuld. Wenns nach mir ginge einfach weg mit dem Schmutz; Zahlenwertungen abschaffen.
Selbst wenn man von 9/10 ausginge, finde ich das zu hoch angesetzt. Die Schnitzer sind meiner Meinung nach einfach zu gravierend.

Dabei fand ich Story und Kulisse sogar außerordentlich gut!
Nur Kulisse ist auch das Stichwort. So genial sie auch ist, so schnell wird sie auch demontiert.
Zum einen durch Bugs, aber vor allem durch die strunzdumme KI und deren Routinen. Das finde ich viel gravierender.
Bugs kann man mit der Zeit hoffentlich ausbügeln. Bei in den Rücken teleportierenden Polizisten, die einen aber dann nicht mal einen halben Block verfolgen können, sehe ich da aber weniger Potenzial.
Von der teils extrem schlechten UX will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

Für mich war es (zugegebenermaßen etwas unüberlegt) Spiel des Jahres. Obwohl mir die ganzen genannten Probleme bereits bekannt waren.
Nur ist es halt GENAU mein Genre. Cyberpunk, First Person Shooter dazu eine frei erkundbare Welt.
Ich habe mir auch nicht auf die Fahne geschrieben, Spiele auf Herz und Nieren zu testen um dann eine Kaufempfehlung auszusprechen. PC Games und andere Magazine würde ich da eher verorten.

So wie CDPR wissentlich die Presse/Spieler hinter das Licht geführt hat, so bereitwillig haben viele von uns es auch mit sich machen lassen.
Und ich würde es wieder tun. Bei CDPR wäre ich zwar erst mal vorsichtig.
Wenn jetzt aber Deus Ex 3 angekündigt würde, ließe ich mich gerne hypen.
Trotz des extrem limitierten Vorgängers. Es ist für mich auch ein Teil des Spaßes und Hobbies, so auf bestimmte Releases hinzufiebern.
Es muss aber auch für mich gemacht sein. Die Ankündigung von Assassin's Creed 27 ist mir als Konsument dann doch ziemlich egal.

Keine Ahnung, wo ich mit dem Post genau hin wollte...


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Haben ich und andere ja auch schon kritisiert. Auch schon nach dem 10/10 Test hier. Die GS ist immerhin ein wenig zurück gerudert und hat abgewertet


 Die PC-Version? Und mit welcher Begründung haben die abgewertet? Wenn die PCG keinen Grund sieht, die PC-Version abzuwerten, warum sollte sie es dann bitte tun? Nur weil es ein paar Nörglern nicht in den Kram passt? Oder weil manche Gamer bei der PC-Version so viele Probleme haben, dass sie aus DEM Grund eine Abwertung verlangen?

Für mich hat CP2077 zwar keine 10/10, ist aber nah dran, und wenn Matthias es persönlich eben noch toller findet, dann soll er halt 10/10 vergeben - dass er das nur wegen eines Hypes gemacht haben soll, ist zuerst mal einfach nur eine Unterstellung. Natürlich kann es sein, dass man durch einen Hype mit mehr Eurphorie an den Test rangeht - dann kann man allerdings den Hype auch als "Feature" sehen, denn beim Spielen WAR man dann ja positiver drauf. Das kann aber genauso gut nach hinten losgehen, wenn nämlich ein gehyptes Spiel hohe Erwartungen hat und dann am Ende die Note schlechter ausfällt, weil man enttäuscht wurde. 

Richtig dreist wäre die Unterstellung, dass man bewusst eine bessere Note vergeben hat, nur um aus welchem Grund auch immer das Spiel besser dastehen zu lassen.



> Dabei ist dieses Gebahren nun beileibe nichts neues. Fehler werden ignoriert und Spiele in den Himmel gelobt, damit die Zeitschrift keinen Shitstorm von wütenden Fans abbekommt.


 Man fürchtet nen Shitstorm von Fans, weil ein Spiel vielleicht nicht 90, sondern "nur" 85% als Wertung bekommt, nimmt aber einen Shitstorm von kritischen Gamern in Kauf...?  Wow, total logisch, das überzeugt... 


Ich glaub ein Grundproblem bei einigen Leuten ist, dass sie Wertungen auch total überbewerten. Da regen sich manche Spackos darüber auf, dass ein von ihnen geschätztes Spiel nur 79 und nicht 80 Prozent bekommt, oder ein Game, dass hier bei PCG ne 7/10 bekommt, wird als "mies" wahrgenommen, bei 8/10 aber als "super" usw.  - hier bei Cyberpunk kann ich ja verstehen, dass man von 10/10 überrascht ist - aber dass manche dann wiederum so tun, als wären eher nur 7/10 gerechtfertigt, ist auch wieder übertrieben.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Januar 2021)

Es gibt da einen Punkt, den auch Herr Bathge anspricht der meines Erachtens nach etwas zu kurz kommt..

WOLLEN wir das alle möglichst ultra-kritisch, ja geradezu sauertöpfisch an das Thema rangehen?

Zwischen "kritisch" und "Hype" gibt es ja noch ein paar Abstufugnen.
Und nur noch "pessimistisch", immer das Schlimmste annehmen, alles in wirklich jeder Hinsicht hinterfragend, jedesmal auf Erfüllung von Ansprüchen bei Themen wie  Crunchfreiheit und aktuellsten sozialen Themen pochend .. wollen "wir" das?

Zitat:
"Nun gehören auch für uns Leidenschaft und Vorfreude zum Berufsbild. Wir bei GameStar wollen nicht so stocknüchtern über Spiele berichten wie Claus Kleber über die US-Wahl. Eine gewisse Liebe zum Hobby gehört dazu (..)"


----------



## McDrake (28. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Es gibt da einen Punkt, den auch Herr Bathge anspricht der meines Erachtens nach etwas zu kurz kommt..
> 
> WOLLEN wir das alle möglichst ultra-kritisch, ja geradezu sauertöpfisch an das Thema rangehen?
> 
> ...



Ultrakritisch nicht.

Aber ein wenig Objektivität, auch wenns schwer fällt, wäre dann schon schön.
Da wäre eine Zweitmeinung von einem Redi, der von einem Game nicht schon im Vorfeld vollgehyped ist, wünschenswert.

Wenn der Test von jemandem geschrieben wird, der schon seit Jahren das Projekt verfolgt und an Presseterminen mit PR vollgepflastert wurde, wirds schwierig.
Wenn der Zweittester dann auch schon mit dieser Vorfreude, auf das Game angesetzt wird und man sich so dann gegenseitig hochpuscht, kann das zu extrem unkritischen Teste führen.
Dann wird man evtl eher ein Austauschen wie: "Hast Du das schon gesehen, wie cool ist denn", "Wow, super, ich hab auch noch was tolles entdeckt, schau mal..."

Nüchtern muss nicht sein.
Man sollte sich der Verantwortung aber auch bewusst sein, welche man als Redakteur hat.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Januar 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Man sollte sich der Verantwortung aber auch bewusst sein, welche man als Redakteur hat.



Das stelle ich auch nicht in Abrede, ich warne nur vor dem extremen Gegenteil.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Januar 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die PC-Version? Und mit welcher Begründung haben die abgewertet? Wenn die PCG keinen Grund sieht, die PC-Version abzuwerten, warum sollte sie es dann bitte tun? Nur weil es ein paar Nörglern nicht in den Kram passt? Oder weil manche Gamer bei der PC-Version so viele Probleme haben, dass sie aus DEM Grund eine Abwertung verlangen?


Weil das Spiel auch auf dem PC Bugs hat und viele versprochene Features fehlen. Und so wie ich das sehe ist CP 2077 noch lange nicht vollständig. 



> Für mich hat CP2077 zwar keine 10/10, ist aber nah dran, und wenn Matthias es persönlich eben noch toller findet, dann soll er halt 10/10 vergeben - dass er das nur wegen eines Hypes gemacht haben soll, ist zuerst mal einfach nur eine Unterstellung. Natürlich kann es sein, dass man durch einen Hype mit mehr Eurphorie an den Test rangeht - dann kann man allerdings den Hype auch als "Feature" sehen, denn beim Spielen WAR man dann ja positiver drauf. Das kann aber genauso gut nach hinten losgehen, wenn nämlich ein gehyptes Spiel hohe Erwartungen hat und dann am Ende die Note schlechter ausfällt, weil man enttäuscht wurde.
> 
> Richtig dreist wäre die Unterstellung, dass man bewusst eine bessere Note vergeben hat, nur um aus welchem Grund auch immer das Spiel besser dastehen zu lassen.
> 
> Man fürchtet nen Shitstorm von Fans, weil ein Spiel vielleicht nicht 90, sondern "nur" 85% als Wertung bekommt, nimmt aber einen Shitstorm von kritischen Gamern in Kauf...?  Wow, total logisch, das überzeugt...


Ich lese seit 30 Jahren Spielezeitschriften und seit über 20 Jahren Spielewebseiten, und du magst naiv sein aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass Previews und Tests immer für ein Zielpublikum gemacht werden, seitdem die Gaming-Presse den Massenmarkt ansprechen will, was so um die Jahrtausendwende rum geschah. Seither kann man fast jede Wertung, sofern der Titel oder das "Genre" populär sind immer mit einer gewissen Vorsicht und Skepsis betrachten.



> Ich glaub ein Grundproblem bei einigen Leuten ist, dass sie Wertungen auch total überbewerten. Da regen sich manche Spackos darüber auf, dass ein von ihnen geschätztes Spiel nur 79 und nicht 80 Prozent bekommt, oder ein Game, dass hier bei PCG ne 7/10 bekommt, wird als "mies" wahrgenommen, bei 8/10 aber als "super" usw.  - hier bei Cyberpunk kann ich ja verstehen, dass man von 10/10 überrascht ist - aber dass manche dann wiederum so tun, als wären eher nur 7/10 gerechtfertigt, ist auch wieder übertrieben.


Das hat PC Games von der Umstellung eines suboptimalen Systems auf ein beschissenes System ja selbst zu verantworten. 

Ich hätte bei Cyberpunk ja nichts gesagt, wenn es eine 8 von 10 bekommen hätte. Sogar mit einer 9 von 10 hätte ich mich vielleicht arrangieren können aber CP hat ordentlich Luft nach oben. Welche Wertung wollen sie bei einem Nachtest in einem Jahr geben, wenn die GotY Edition ansteht und das Spiel quasi Bugfrei ist und 100 Prozent mehr Inhalt hat? Mehr als 10 geht halt nicht und das Cyberpunk in einem Jahr wird merklich besser sein und entsprechend auch eine höhere Wertung verdienen.


----------



## Zybba (28. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Welche Wertung wollen sie bei einem Nachtest in einem Jahr geben, wenn die GotY Edition ansteht und das Spiel quasi Bugfrei ist und 100 Prozent mehr Inhalt hat? Mehr als 10 geht halt nicht und das Cyberpunk in einem Jahr wird merklich besser sein und entsprechend auch eine höhere Wertung verdienen.


"Das neue praktische Wertungsformat - mit einer maximalen Punktzahl von 13!"


----------



## fud1974 (28. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil das Spiel auch auf dem PC Bugs hat und viele versprochene Features fehlen. Und so wie ich das sehe ist CP 2077 noch lange nicht vollständig.



Hmm... wer legt denn fest was "vollständig" ist? Das Featureset von den Marketing Versprechen? Die nicht genutzten Assets im Spiel? Weil da werden wir wohl ewig drauf warten können.. zumindest auf so manches.
Keine provokant gemeinte, sondern eine ernst gemeinte Frage.




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich lese seit 30 Jahren Spielezeitschriften und seit über 20 Jahren Spielewebseiten, und du magst naiv sein aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass Previews und Tests immer für ein Zielpublikum gemacht werden, seitdem die Gaming-Presse den Massenmarkt ansprechen will, was so um die Jahrtausendwende rum geschah. Seither kann man fast jede Wertung, sofern der Titel oder das "Genre" populär sind immer mit einer gewissen Vorsicht und Skepsis betrachten.



Na ja, ich würde sagen noch länger.. Du liest schon seit 30 Jahren sagst du. Ich auch. Hast du mal die alten Artikel gelesen? Also, was schon vor Jahrzehnten getextet wurde.. ging auch teilweise auf keine Kuhhaut.... War man damals besser? Höchstens anders.

Ich sehe jedenfalls nur dass manche Redakteure da länger am Ball blieben und Expertise aufbauen konnten, vermutlich weil man damals noch ordentlich bezahlt wurde zu den "guten" Zeiten. Aber schon damals gab es  auch andere, da will man auch heute das lieber nicht lesen.. und verfassten sehr dubiose Tests. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Welche Wertung wollen sie bei einem Nachtest in einem Jahr geben, wenn die GotY Edition ansteht und das Spiel quasi Bugfrei ist und 100 Prozent mehr Inhalt hat? Mehr als 10 geht halt nicht und das Cyberpunk in einem Jahr wird merklich besser sein und entsprechend auch eine höhere Wertung verdienen.



Ich hätte jetzt vielleicht auch nicht gleich die 10/10 gezückt (aber ich halte mich da jetzt zurück solange noch nicht völlig durchgespielt) aber nicht aus Gründen der späteren Nachtests.. weil sonst kommt man da in die Falle "ich kann nie eine 10/10 vergeben weil es kann ja IMMER was sein warum es noch besser wird".


----------



## Herbboy (28. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil das Spiel auch auf dem PC Bugs hat


 "Bugs hat" oder "viele störende Bugs hat" ? Ein Spiel bekommt ja nicht schon einen Abzug, nur weil es "Bug hat" - es müssen schon sehr viele sein, damit das eine Abwertung gerechtfertigt. Und dass die PC-Version viele Bugs hätte, in Relation zum Inhalt gesehen, wäre mir neu.



> und viele versprochene Features fehlen.


 1) welche denn? Wichtige Dinge?  2) was hat die Wertung damit zu tun, was im Vorfeld ggf. "versprochen" wurde? GERADE dann, wenn man ein Spiel völlig unabhängig bewertet, sollten sogar im Gegenteil irgendwelche Versprechen GAR nicht in die Wertung einfließen. Man sollte es aber erwähnen, wenn wichtige Dinge fehlen - zb mal angenommen es war ein Multiplayer-Coop wirklich klar versprochen worden, und dann fehlt der. Aber ne Abwertung wäre selbst in so einem Fall falsch - das würde ja ein super Spiel bestrafen, nur weil die Macher im Vorfeld etwas zu viel gewagt haben... 



> Und so wie ich das sehe ist CP 2077 noch lange nicht vollständig.


 Wie du es SIEHST, das mag sein. Aber Matthias sieht es evlt nicht so, und selbst wenn doch: man könnte einem Spiel trotzdem eine Top-Note geben. 



> Ich lese seit 30 Jahren Spielezeitschriften und seit über 20 Jahren Spielewebseiten, und du magst naiv sein aber meine Erfahrung ist, dass Previews und Tests immer für ein Zielpublikum gemacht werden, seitdem die Gaming-Presse den Massenmarkt ansprechen will, was so um die Jahrtausendwende rum geschah. Seither kann man fast jede Wertung, sofern der Titel oder das "Genre" populär sind immer mit einer gewissen Vorsicht und Skepsis betrachten.


 Das muss man sowieso, nur ist es einfach völlig unlogisch, als Grund dafür ein Anbiedern an eine Fan-Basis zu vermuten. Wenn man einer kleinen Fan-Basis per guter Note gefallen will, dann riskiert man ja, dass die große Mehrheit, die ja keine Fans sind, nen Shitstorm startet. 

Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn ein zB auf JRPG spezialisiertes Magazin entsprechenden Games immer eine bessere Note gibt als andere Magazine - denn es ist klar, dass so ein Magazin eh zum Großteil von JRPG-Fans gelesen wird, und bei denen hat ein entsprechendes Game so oder so einen Bonus, so dass die Wertung für solche Spieler sogar passt. Ein zB trashiger Horror-Slasher kriegt auf ner Horror-Website ja auch ne bessere Note als bei einer Website für Filme allgemein. Aber bei Magazinen, die querbeet testen, wäre es schon enorm dämlich, wenn sie ein Spiel bewusst aufwerten, nur damit die Fan-Base zu dem Spiel auf keinen Fall unzufrieden ist. Ich will es nicht ausschließen, aber es wäre echt an Dummheit kaum zu überbieten, wenn es Magazine gibt, die das tun.



> Das hat PC Games von der Umstellung eines suboptimalen Systems auf ein beschissenes System ja selbst zu verantworten.
> 
> Ich hätte bei Cyberpunk ja nichts gesagt, wenn es eine 8 von 10 bekommen hätte. Sogar mit einer 9 von 10 hätte ich mich vielleicht arrangieren können aber CP hat ordentlich Luft nach oben. Welche Wertung wollen sie bei einem Nachtest in einem Jahr geben, wenn die GotY Edition ansteht und das Spiel quasi Bugfrei ist und 100 Prozent mehr Inhalt hat? Mehr als 10 geht halt nicht und das Cyberpunk in einem Jahr wird merklich besser sein und entsprechend auch eine höhere Wertung verdienen.


 Mit dem Argument dürfte aber niemals irgendein Spiel 10/10 bekommen, denn man kann IMMER noch oben was draufsetzen. Und 10/10 sind ja nicht 100%, nur damit das keiner hier missversteht. Mit dem alten Wertungssystem wäre die Diskussion sicher einfacher gewesen, das ist klar.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Hmm... wer legt denn fest was "vollständig" ist? Das Featureset von den Marketing Versprechen? Die nicht genutzten Assets im Spiel? Weil da werden wir wohl ewig drauf warten können.. zumindest auf so manches.
> Keine provokant gemeinte, sondern eine ernst gemeinte Frage.


Ich würde sagen tatsächlich jede Menge Assets, Gegenstände wie Klamotten und Waffen, der Skilltree ist nicht sonderlich gelungen und generell wirkt das Spiel im Vergleich sehr kurz als wenn da wirklich zahllose Questreihen und ganze Gegenden bisher nicht umgesetzt wurden. 



> Na ja, ich würde sagen noch länger.. Du liest schon seit 30 Jahren sagst du. Ich auch. Hast du mal die alten Artikel gelesen? Also, was schon vor Jahrzehnten getextet wurde.. ging auch teilweise auf keine Kuhhaut.... War man damals besser? Höchstens anders.


Ja, sicher, die Tests von Happy Computer oder ASM waren was journalistische Schreibe anging noch katastrophaler als heutige und inhaltlich teils auch voller Naivität und sogar Unwissen. Aber es war eine andere Art von Naivität, es war eher mangelnde Erfahrung und das fehlen von Vorlagen. Damals waren Tests teils unglaublich fehlerhaft, wiesen auf Features hin, die es gar nicht gab oder beschwerten sich über fehlende Features, die es gab aber die der Tester nicht gefunden hatte usw. usf. 
Damals konnten Spieletester nicht mal schnell im Netz nachschauen, die mussten im Zweifel schon beim Entwickler telefonisch direkt nachfragen und so ein Anruf in den USA kostete damals Unsummen wurde also wenn dann sicher nur im höchsten Notfall gemacht. 



> Ich sehe jedenfalls nur dass manche Redakteure da länger am Ball blieben und Expertise aufbauen konnten, vermutlich weil man damals noch ordentlich bezahlt wurde zu den "guten" Zeiten. Aber schon damals gab es  auch andere, da will man auch heute das lieber nicht lesen.. und verfassten sehr dubiose Tests.


Ich weiß nicht, ob die gut bezahlt waren, ich glaube eher noch nicht. Viele Spieletester kamen frisch aus der Schule oder maximal von der Uni und machten das aus Enthusiasmus. Und wie gesagt, ihnen fehlte völlig die Erfahrung, es gab keinerlei Richtlinien oder Vorgaben wie Spiele zu testen seien. 
Erst als die Verlage und Auflagen größer wurden kamen Tarifverträge. 



> Ich hätte jetzt vielleicht auch nicht gleich die 10/10 gezückt (aber ich halte mich da jetzt zurück solange noch nicht völlig durchgespielt) aber nicht aus Gründen der späteren Nachtests.. weil sonst kommt man da in die Falle "ich kann nie eine 10/10 vergeben weil es kann ja IMMER was sein warum es noch besser wird".


Eine 10 von 10 sollte man anders als PC Games es macht, wo das eher der 90 entspricht auch nur vergeben, wenn das Spiel wirklich beinahe perfekt ist. 

Und in der Regel ist abzusehen, welche Spiele noch weitere Inhalte bekommen und welche langfristig gepflegt und gepatcht werden. Man kennt ja die Entwickler und Publisher und weiß, wie die das handhaben.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die gut bezahlt waren, ich glaube eher noch nicht. Viele Spieletester kamen frisch aus der Schule oder maximal von der Uni und machten das aus Enthusiasmus. Und wie gesagt, ihnen fehlte völlig die Erfahrung, es gab keinerlei Richtlinien oder Vorgaben wie Spiele zu testen seien.
> Erst als die Verlage und Auflagen größer wurden kamen Tarifverträge.



Hmm.. Kommt immer drauf an wen man fragt vermutlich. Ich höre immer von den "Altvorderen" dass "sehr gut" bezahlt wurde, vor allem so jung wie man war, und dazu in einem Feld das unbekannt war.. auch die Verlage waren ja unerfahren. Große Wachtsumsraten damals in einem unbekannten Feld und mit "young guns" bestückt die für die Wachstumsraten sorgten aber man noch nicht wusste was man da entlohnen sollte... da war es dann gerne mal etwas mehr. So in etwa "work hard, play hard".. man saß natürlich auch ewig in der Redaktion. Und ja, ein Investmentbanker oder so verdiente mehr, aber angesichts der Tatsache dass man als Grünschnabel da eine Zeitung zusammenzimmerte bezeichneten das einige
rückblickend als sehr ordentliches Gehalt und heute gar nicht mehr vorstellbar...


----------



## LesterPG (28. Januar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Weil das Spiel auch auf dem PC Bugs hat und viele versprochene Features fehlen. Und so wie ich das sehe ist CP 2077 noch lange nicht vollständig.


Hmm... 
Die Bahn als "Schnell"reisessystem war mMn vom Anfang an eine schlechte Idee, auch wenn ich sie aus Sightseeinggründen gerne gehabt hätte.
Man darf nicht vergessen das hier praktisch in "Rekordzeit" Assets nachgeladen müßten wenn das keine Bummelbahn werden soll.
Den fehlenden Skilltree rund um Flathead? - Wenn das anderen zu ähnlich ist, dann hab ich kein Prob damit.
Die Wallruns ? - in Verbindung mit den Doppelsprung wäre das der ultimative Move gewesen, wer braucht da Leitern und Treppen ?

Was hab ich noch vergessen ? 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das hat PC Games von der Umstellung eines suboptimalen Systems auf ein beschissenes System ja selbst zu verantworten.


Da bin ich zu 100% bei Dir, ich habe das schon mindestens 2 mal hier ausfürlich erläutert .



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich hätte bei Cyberpunk ja nichts gesagt, wenn es eine 8 von 10 bekommen hätte. Sogar mit einer 9 von 10 hätte ich mich vielleicht arrangieren können aber CP hat ordentlich Luft nach oben. Welche Wertung wollen sie bei einem Nachtest in einem Jahr geben, wenn die GotY Edition ansteht und das Spiel quasi Bugfrei ist und 100 Prozent mehr Inhalt hat? Mehr als 10 geht halt nicht und das Cyberpunk in einem Jahr wird merklich besser sein und entsprechend auch eine höhere Wertung verdienen.


Das ist eine gute Frage, ich denke das die 9 die beste Wahl gewesen wäre ohne das mMn blödsinniges Aufrunden.


----------



## Batze (30. Januar 2021)

Ein schöner Artikel von dir.

Du hast aber eines vergessen.
Nicht nur die Magazine haben sich, sagen wir mal, verarschen lassen.
Es sind viel mehr die User/Gamer die dieses Studio seit langen das blaue vom Himmel runter rattern lassen.
Und genau darum geht es auch.
Schau dir doch mal nur hier das Forum an, jajajaj, da kaufe ich alles von , dehnen vertraue ich blind  und bestes was es gibt und so weiter.

Eine Reales 8/10 auch bei der PC Version hätte das ganze zum Wackeln gebracht.
Die Redis wissen wohl schon was Sache ist, trauen sich aber nicht die Wahrheit zu sagen, was du auch ansprichst.

Ich habe schon vor langer Zeit gesagt, das ist ein ganz ganz verlogenes Studio.  Glauben wollte mir niemand.
Auch in Sachen CP 2077 habe ich schon vor langer Zeit gesagt was passieren wird. Es ist genauso gekommen, nur noch schlimmer.

Du sprichst das an was ich schon lange vorher gesagt habe und ich wurde hier geteert und gefedert für meine Aussage. Recht hatte ich aber doch.

Es hat eben auch mit der Community zu tun die diesem Studio so Anhimmelt, deshalb traute sich kein Magazin da so richtig ran.
Eine Reale 8/10, auch für die PC Version, und PCG wäre einem Shitstorm erlegen, von der verblendeten Community.

Danke dir.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Januar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Magazine haben sich, sagen wir mal, verarschen lassen.



ich hab bestimmt vieles vergessen oder ausgelassen, das aber nicht. schau mal in den titel: mir ging es ganz bewusst nur um die rolle der presse.
und die presse ist nunmal mittler zwischen hersteller und spieler (wobei dazu auch die nicht 247-informierten zählen, die nicht den ganzen tag in irgendwelchen foren abhängen). 



> Die Redis wissen wohl schon was Sache ist, trauen sich aber nicht die Wahrheit zu sagen, was du auch ansprichst.



das hatte ich nicht angesprochen, nicht mal impliziert. und ich halte es auch für ziemlichen quatsch. 

mein thema ist va der enorme hype und die beinahe völlig kritiklose oder zumindest ziemlich unskeptische berichterstattung im vorfeld des releases. 
obwohl man doch als medienvertreter genau weiß, dass vorab gezeigtes material mit dem fertigen spiel oftmals nicht so sehr viel zu tun hat. ich denke da bspw an die e3-demo, die anfangs nur hinter verschlossenen türen gezeigt wurde (was natürlich auch lediglich ein pr-stunt war). und dann vor allem natürlich um die geschehnisse im letzten jahr, mit mehreren ziemlich kurzfristigen verschiebungen. spätestens da hätte man imo hellhörig werden müssen. 

diese mir bis dato unbekannte webseite behandelt das thema deutlich ausführlicher als ich. punkt ist aber derselbe: 
https://medienbiene.com/2019/07/07/gamestar-und-cyberpunk-2077-meisterstuecke/
https://medienbiene.com/2020/12/09/cyberpunk-2077-spielepresse-ziemlich-beste-freunde/


----------



## Zybba (30. Januar 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> diese mir bis dato unbekannten webseite behandelt das thema deutlich ausführlicher als ich. punkt ist aber derselbe:


Hab jetzt noch nicht alles gelesen, aber das wirkt schon gut recherchiert.
Generell macht die Seite einen guten Ersteindruck! Wie bist du darauf gestoßen?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Januar 2021)

Der Hype war schon übel, aber für mich insofern ganz hilfreich, weil ich mich automatisch dagegen abschotte, wenn es zu viel wird und dann recht „unbefleckt“ an solche Titel rangehe. 

Bis dato war CDPR tatsächlich ein Entwickler, der zwar nicht damit hervorstach, fehlerfreie Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen, aber nah am Spieler zu sein und die Fehler allumfassend mit den Enhanced-Versionen, die für die „Erstkäufer“ kostenlos waren, auszubügeln. 

Das Drama um die Konsolenversionen und die schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen haben den Eindruck geschmälert. Bei letzteren muss man neben Aspekten wie dem Druck, das Spiel zum Weihnachtsgeschäft rausbringen zu müssen, auch als Spieler prüfen, ob man nicht ein wenig gelassener auf Verschiebungen reagieren sollte, statt einen Shitstorm in den sozialen Netzwerken zu unterstützen, der sogar in Morddrohungen gipfelte. 

Da krankt es einfach an einigen Stellen.

Zum Thema Crunch fand ich den Report bei Game Two ganz gut, da dort auch Entwickler zu Wort kamen, die beide Seiten kennen.


----------



## Batze (30. Januar 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Hab jetzt noch nicht alles gelesen, aber das wirkt schon gut recherchiert.
> Generell macht die Seite einen guten Ersteindruck! Wie bist du darauf gestoßen?



Ich bin gerade dabei mir den ersten Artikel durchzulesen, ist wirklich sehr lang, aber schlägt jetzt schon ein wie eine Bombe. Und alles was er(Der redi Jannick) da sagt hat Hand und Fuss. Man, so etwas, auch so perfekt recherchiert, habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.
Diesen Artikel sollte man wirklich mal so einigen Redis der Großen Magazine unter die Nase halten, speziell hier natürlich der GS. Deren Kommentar dazu möchte ich gerne mal hören. Oder eher nicht, denn wir wissen alle wie das ausgeht. Kleinreden und Niedermachen und ja nie etwas an eigenen Fehlern zugeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2021)

Das Problem ist doch immer das gleiche - und immer wieder bei beiden Seiten wiederholt zu sehen:
Der Entwickler bringt wider besseren Wissens ein unsauberes Produkt heraus, riskiert Image-Verlust (und diesem Falle sogar immensen -schaden) und zieht den Frust der Käufer auf sich. Ob man seine alte Reputation nach dieser Aktion jemals wiedererlangen wird.... Fraglich.
Die Spieler widerum auf der anderen Seite sind bis heute noch äußerst lernresistent und kaufen blind ohne vorher abzuwarten, auf Tests zu achten und lieber etwas Zeit ziehen zu lassen bis Bugs und Performance-Einbrüche behoben werden... Die bei Rollenspielen dieser Größe nun wirklich alles andere als überraschend sind. Wann gab es zuletzt ein 3rd-Person-RPG in ähnlicher Dimension und Budget-Klasse das von Beginn an sauber lief? Ich kenne keins.
Und auch das wird sich in Zukunft nicht ändern. Der Kunde will es auf Teufel komm raus unbedingt sofort haben, obwohl er schlauer handeln könnte.

Dass die Medien - also Magazine und Presse - das ganze Elend zu gewissen Teilen auch ein wenig mitzutragen haben lässt mich daran zweifeln dass sich solche Fälle vermeiden lassen. Es geht vorrangig immer ums Verkaufen von Informationen, über die Gründlichkeit und kritische Betrachtung macht man sich natürlich erst hinterher Gedanken...

Persönlich hab ich mit keiner Seite ernsthaft Mitleid. Und das sage ich als jemand der selbst Spieler ist.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (30. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wann hab es zuletzt ein 3rd-Person-RPG in ähnlicher Dimension und Budget-Klasse das von Beginn an sauber lief? Ich kenne keins.
> Und auch das wird sich in Zukunft nicht ändern. Der Kunde will es auf Teufel komm raus unbedingt sofort haben, obwohl er schlauer handeln könnte.



Man muss jetzt aber auch nicht den erwachsenen, mündigen Käufern die Intelligenz absprechen. Auf das Risiko lassen sich die Meisten, mich eingeschlossen, gerade als Liebhaber der Witcher-Teile, in vollem Bewusstsein ein. Sieht z.B. bei Bethesda ähnlich aus. Und warum? Weil ich es kann und will und auch in diesem Fall ganz persönlich keinen Nachteil daraus hatte, da das Spiel bei mir sehr gut läuft. Die Bugs und Glitches, die zwischendurch auftreten, sind dabei absolut verschmerzbar, denn nach mittlerweile mehr als 150 Stunden bereue ich nicht eine Minute davon. 

Und die Möglichkeit, vielleicht bei einem Day 1-Kauf auf die Fresse zu fliegen, sei eben jedem zugestanden. Tatsächlich bin ich bislang  immer gut damit gefahren, also ändere ich mein Kaufverhalten nicht. (Einzige Ausnahme war tatsächlich AC nach Unity  )
The Medium ist gerade das erste Spiel, an das ich mich erinnern kann, das gar nicht bei mir läuft. Und zu diesem Titel gibt es keinen Shitstorm, wie bei Cyberpunk. Mein persönliches Pech.


----------



## Batze (30. Januar 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt aber auch nicht den erwachsenen, mündigen Käufern die Intelligenz absprechen. Auf das Risiko lassen sich die Meisten, mich eingeschlossen, gerade als Liebhaber der Witcher-Teile, in vollem Bewusstsein ein. Sieht z.B. bei Bethesda ähnlich aus. Und warum? Weil ich es kann und will und auch in diesem Fall ganz persönlich keinen Nachteil daraus hatte, da das Spiel bei mir sehr gut läuft. Die Bugs und Glitches, die zwischendurch auftreten, sind dabei absolut verschmerzbar, denn nach mittlerweile mehr als 150 Stunden bereue ich nicht eine Minute davon.
> 
> Und die Möglichkeit, vielleicht bei einem Day 1-Kauf auf die Fresse zu fliegen, sei eben jedem zugestanden. Tatsächlich bin ich bislang  immer gut damit gefahren, also ändere ich mein Kaufverhalten nicht. (Einzige Ausnahme war tatsächlich AC nach Unity  )
> The Medium ist gerade das erste Spiel, an das ich mich erinnern kann, das gar nicht bei mir läuft. Und zu diesem Titel gibt es keinen Shitstorm, wie bei Cyberpunk. Mein persönliches Pech.



Kann ich zustimmen. Bei mir ist es das Studio Blizzard wo ich einfach Blind kaufe. Und ja, bisher wurde ich noch nie enttäuscht. 
Das ein oder andere Spiel/AddOn hat sich eventuell etwas anders präsentiert, aber enttäuscht wurde ich da noch nie wirklich, kleine Addons die ich persönlich zu z.B. WoW nicht wirklich mag bilden eine Ausnahme . 
Auch wenn Blizzi nicht mehr das ist was es eventuell mal war, wie viele sagen, für mich ist es immer noch das Studio mit der Kaufgarantie. Wenn da was neues kommt, weiß ich vorweg schon das es mich wieder ein paar Hundert bis tausende Spielstunden kosten wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Januar 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann ich zustimmen. Bei mir ist es das Studio Blizzard wo ich einfach Blind kaufe. Und ja, bisher wurde ich noch nie enttäuscht.


Auch vom WarCraft 3-Remaster nicht? DAS glaube ich nicht, Tim. [emoji2955]


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (30. Januar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Auch vom WarCraft 3-Remaster nicht? DAS glaube ich nicht, Tim. [emoji2955]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk



Okey, aber da habe ich noch nicht reingeschaut, weil,
ich habe WC3 durchgespielt, mehr als ein mal, für mich ist es immer noch das Meisterwerk aller SP Spiele mit Kampagne. 
Und nur wegen einem leichten Grafik Update muss ich es nicht nochmal kaufen, zumal das Original auch auf W 10 perfekt läuft.

Ich kenne aber die Meinungen, und ja, da haben sie wohl ein wenig Mist gebaut.
Kann ich aber noch nichts zu sagen, weil ich es eben noch nicht gekauft habe. Noch nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WeCfKzwaV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



"In 10 years of doing YouTube, I have never once deleted a review even if folks disagreed with me and I don't take the decision to delete a review lightly. But in the case of my Cyberpunk 2077 review, aside from it being in part a product of CD Projekt's manipulation of the review process, I did not feel like I did my full due diligence. While I truly did have a blast the game overall, the fact remains that I went easy on the severity of some of its core issues, *I blinded myself to many red flags during the review process because of the hype and the special level of trust I placed in CD Projekt*, I rushed instead of taking my time, the review was in many ways incomplete (nothing on console versions and hardly anything on certain missing systems and oversights), and the level of enthusiasm towards the game doesn't reflect the state of the game, even months after launch. It's just not a good review, it doesn't reflect my best work, and I don't think it should be up. Looking back, if this were any other company, I would've likely tackled things differently. That special level of trust is something I'm never giving again. I can't say I'll never make mistakes, I'm only human, but as someone with an audience of over 1 million, I have a certain responsibility and I think it's important to rectify mistakes and reflect on ways to improve."

(er hat das original-review auf bitten seiner follower dann übrigens doch nicht gelöscht)


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2021)

Böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, nachdem der Cyberpunkt Train den Bhf. wieder verlassen hat, damit noch ein wenig PR und Views zu generieren, ansonsten könnte ich mir so ein Käse x. Monate nach Release nicht erklären.


----------



## Bonkic (1. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, nachdem der Cyberpunkt Train den Bhf. wieder verlassen hat, damit noch ein wenig PR und Views zu generieren, ansonsten könnte ich mir so ein Käse x. Monate nach Release nicht erklären.


andere wiederum würden sagen: besser spät als nie!
immerhin hat er die eier, zuzugeben, dass er sich vom hype schlicht hat mitreißen lassen und cdpr blind vertraut hat. bislang so weit ich weiß eine ausnahme in der medien-landschaft.
die paar views mehr oder weniger dürfte er kaum nötig haben.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> andere wiederum würden sagen: besser spät als nie!
> immerhin hat er die eier, zuzugeben, dass er sich vom hype schlicht hat mitreißen lassen und cdpr blind vertraut hat. bislang so weit ich weiß eine ausnahme in der medien-landschaft.
> die paar views mehr oder weniger dürfte er kaum nötig haben.


Nun ja ... was heißt nötig haben, Geld ist Geld ist Geld. Da sagt niemand freiwillig nein.

Ansonsten hast du nicht unrecht mit dem besser spät als nie, nur sind wir doch mal ehrlich: es kräht doch kein Hahn mehr danach. D.h. man hätte so etwas ein, zwei oder drei Monate nach Release machen können ... dann hätte ich es noch als echten Versuch abgenommen, so finde ich das einfach nur unnötig bzw. ein bissle Views / PR abgreifen.

Irgendwie fällt mir da nur ein: "He's dead, Jim!" ein.


----------



## McDrake (1. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Böse Zungen könnten jetzt behaupten, nachdem der Cyberpunkt Train den Bhf. wieder verlassen hat, damit noch ein wenig PR und Views zu generieren, ansonsten könnte ich mir so ein Käse x. Monate nach Release nicht erklären.


Allerdings braucht er ja nicht unbedingt PR. Er ist einer der wenigen, denen ich folge auf YT. Er berichtet über so viele Dinge, da ist dieses alte Thema eigentlich schon vergessen.


----------



## fud1974 (1. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie fällt mir da nur ein: "He's dead, Jim!" ein.



Was ist "dead".. Cyberpunk?

Ach, warte nur ab.

Wenn denn mal die DLCs kommen und die Next-Gen Versionen dann hast du die Frontpages wieder voll davon.


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Was ist "dead".. Cyberpunk?
> 
> Ach, warte nur ab.
> 
> Wenn denn mal die DLCs kommen und die Next-Gen Versionen dann hast du die Frontpages wieder voll davon.


Ich meinte jetzt eher das Debakel rund um die Tests und die damit verbundene mehr als wohlwollende Berichterstattung sowie die anschließende Kritik darüber.


----------



## fud1974 (1. Juni 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich meinte jetzt eher das Debakel rund um die Tests und die damit verbundene mehr als wohlwollende Berichterstattung sowie die anschließende Kritik darüber.



Ach so.. ja, die Erkenntnis bzw. die Auseinandersetzung damit kommt gefühlt spät.


----------



## Bonkic (10. November 2021)

völlig verpasst. bereits ende okt, im zuge des roadmap-updates hat sich cdpr auch zum review-prozeß geäußert:



> *Q: Why was there a gap between PC and console reviews?
> 
> A:* We started sending out PC review keys to start the review process in the first week of December. Come December 10th, launch day, we had a really good start with PC reviews, and while it’s not perfect, this is a version of the game we were, and still are, very proud of. When it comes to the review process for consoles, *at the same time PC codes were sent out we were still working hard to improve the quality of the game on old-gen consoles. Every extra day that we worked on the day zero update brought visible improvement — that’s why we started sending console codes for reviews on the 8th December, which was later than we had planned.*



man war also, oder behauptet es wenigstens, der meinung, dass man nach jahren der entwicklung binnen 2 tagen noch signifikante verbesserungen hätte erreichen können. nun ja...


----------

